# eigene Produkte verkaufen



## ekligeskind (7. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte selbstgebaute Lautsprecher bei Ebay verkaufen. Dazu muss ich ein Gewerbe anmelden. So weit ist mir das klar.
Aber welche rechtlichen Grundlagen gibt es beim Verkauf von eigenen Produkten? Ich habe schon erfahren, dass ich keine Garantie geben muss. Stimmt das? Und was ist mit der Gewährleistung? Bedeutet das nur, dass das Produkt so ankommmen muss wie ich es bei Ebay beschrieben hab? Und was ist wenn beispielsweise ein Lautsprecher beim Käufer anfängt zu brennen oder soetwas in der Art. Bin ich dann Schuld und bekomm dann Probleme? Muss ich extra einen Ebay Shop eröffnen oder kann ich das ganz gewohnt mit meinem normalen Ebay Account verkaufen? Gibt es noch andere Dinge auf die ich Achten muss?


----------



## littleasshole (7. August 2007)

Willste das Professionell machen und die Dinger Verkaufen oder Versteigern ?


----------



## ekligeskind (7. August 2007)

Ich habe vor sie zu verkaufen für einen Festpreis.


----------



## littleasshole (7. August 2007)

Solltest du vielleicht erstmal Privat machen und die Resonanz abwarten bevor du es Gewerblich machst.So würde ich es zumindest machen.


                      Gruß   la


----------



## melmager (18. September 2007)

Also stimmt als Hersteller muss du keine Garantie geben denn das ist ein freiwilliges Ding 

aber was du geben musst und nicht abbiegen kannst ist die Gewährleistung und das Widerrufsrecht (Abmahngefahr grade bei Ebay - ich sage nur bei Ebay musst du 30 Tage Rückgabe einräumen)

Dann kommt noch das Technische - als Hersteller biste in der Producthaftung und muss checken wie weit ein CE Zeichen notwendig ist und wenn dann die Teile entsprechend Prüfen lassen - Wenn es Aktivlautsprecher sind kommt noch die WEEE zum tragen (bin mir nicht sicher ob die auch greift bei passiven Lautsprechern)

und wenn du die erst privat vertickst und das regelmässig machst wird dir eh ein Gewerbe unterstellt


----------

